

Dawn of the Dead--on Sun's potential comeback - mattculbreth
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/116/features-dawn-of-the-dead.html

======
mattculbreth
Anybody here using Sun in their startup? They are marketing to startups now. I
am looking at the Try and Buy deals now.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Just curious, but why? It seems like you pay a premium for not much in return.

~~~
mattculbreth
Well that's a good question. Maybe I'm really asking if anyone here sees value
in the premium Sun is charging.

I've priced out a couple servers that would work as our first, and they are ~
$5k vs. a similar server from Dell running $3.5k. From what I understand the
Startup Essentials program has some good discounting and so maybe it brings
the pricing back to parity.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I have had great success with Dell 1U & 2U PowerEdge machines running FreeBSD.
I simply see no reason to pay a premium given how far I can take these Dell
machines in terms of scalability.

Maybe the price equalizes with this new program. I don't know, but I doubt it
will over time.

